# Richtige - Geldabzocke von einen Trojanerscanner



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2002)

Hallo,
was bringt mir ein Trojaner Scanner der nur den Trojaner "Badtrans" erkennt. Und wer wendet so was an. Na gut ich kenn mich nicht sehr gut aus welche trojaner aktuell sind in der Anwendung. Aber man hört doch immer nur von Sub7, NetBus und Back Office oder? Und das beste der Trojaner Scanner soll 6,50 Euro kosten. NUR für die beseitigung von "Badtrans" http://www.mychannel.de/badtrans-index.html außer dem hab ich das so verstanden wie das dort im Text steht das millionen von diesen Trojaner heimgesucht wurden ich kenn keinen einzigen

Und noch was als wenn der so schwierg wer zu entfernen ich hab nach den Trojaner im Internet gesucht und mein Norton Anti Virus hat den sogar gefunden und sogar ein Freeware Scanner der sogar noch mehr Viren und trojaner erkennt als das Programm das NUR EINEN Trojaner für 6.50 Euro erkennt. Ich sag mal so wer sich so ein Programm kauft hat die 6,50 Euro aus den Fenster geworfen, weil er sich bestimmt nicht damit infieziert.

Wer glaubt das sowas mit Computerbetrug zu tun hat. Weil der Webmaster den Trojaner so gefährlich dastellen ließ als wenn nur das programm ihn entfernen kann.

Vielleicht ist das auch nur so eine Scherz Seite man weiß ja nie im internet, aber wenn nicht muss man die Verklagen

MFG Dennis

PS: Wer hat sich überhaupt schon mal von den angeblich so gefährlichen Trojaner "Badtrans" den kein anderes Security Tool erkennt außer "Badtrans - Kill" gehabt! Na gut gefährlich kann er sein wenn man keinen guten Akuellen Virenscanner besitzt.

Wer bock hat kann ja auch mal deinen Virenscanner auf "Badtrans" tauglichkeit testen einfach unter http://astalavista.box.sk oder google.com gehen und "Badtrans" eingeben.


Ich habe gehört das der Trojaner scanner tauscan von http://www.agnitum.com/products/tauscan/ gut sein. Wer von den Produkt überzeugt ist kann dies dann kaufen sool er nicht überzeugt sein kann er diesen Freischaltcode eingeben:
_Code gelöscht  - wir wollen doch nicht der Verbreitung von Raubkopien Vorschub leisten... 

Heiko_


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2002)

Wie gefährlich ist bad Trans wirklich mehr unter
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/lab-26.11.01-000/
Wer von den Virus befallen ist und hat kein Virenscanner kann ihn Manuel löschen wie beschrieben bei heise.de oder gratis einen oft runter laden
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/MS01-027.asp

Und keine 6,50 Euro für so einen Lächerlichen Virenscanner ausgeben
http://www.mychannel.de/badtrans-index.html


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2002)

oft = Patch SORRY


----------



## Eisbaer (23 Juni 2002)

Bei BitDefender gibt´s sowas auch kostenlos:

http://www.bitdefender.com/html/free_tools.php

Die dort angebotenen Tools funktionieren auch alle sehr gut. Habe bisher noch nie Klagen darueber gehoert. Auch die Bedienung ist fuer wenig erfahrene Anwender wirklich klasse 

Gruss Thomas


----------

